# Ironite?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Steve,

In your article you mention that Ironite is not a good source of Iron.
Why is that? How does the high sulfate content of the material interfere?

--Nikolay


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Ironite is slag mining waste from Arizona last I heard, high in Arsenic. Some states sued the company over it and do not sell it.

Try something else

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It's high in lead and mercury as well. I've used it with success but now that I've seen an analysis of it I'm never going to use or recommend it again. I'll start mixing some Plantex into my clay rather than continue to risk using Ironite anymore.


----------

